# 32GB SD card issues, please



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, new Sandisk 32GB 4 class.
1. X wouldn't read it. 
2. Installed SD Formatter, did Full Erase and it actually got it to be read by the X. 
3. So things started well up till I tried to transfer files from PC to the X, card says they are there by space but not visible.

So any tips appreciated!










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I always format as fat32 first on my laptop, then format in phone. Is the sdcard mounted in the computer? Have you tried using an adapter and mounting it on your PC like that?


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Format ran on phone first try but still wouldn't read files, try reader on PC and that didn't work. SD Formater got it to read and work on load up but I still can't read transferred files after that. Files will not show up in PC card reader either after I transferred , moved to X and back to reader.

Also tried wiping Dalvik, cache, fix permission and many reboots.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

I Dunno, guess I, 'll send it back ...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

there was a huge scam going on with a bunch of counterfeit sandisk class 4 32gb microsdhc cards. I would return it asap.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"OneOfaKindDPC said:


> there was a huge scam going on with a bunch of counterfeit sandisk class 4 32gb microsdhc cards. I would return it asap.


Source? It's not that I don't believe you; I'm curious.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

If you can't get it to mount on your PC, I would say return it. I am also interested to know more about this SD card scam, oneofakinddpc.


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I ran into a few more issues switching the 16 and 32 which ended up in a bunch of programs fc'ing on me and I went ahead and SBF'd. Running stock .605 rooted now from CM7gb. All seems well so far, I managed to transfer less than 4gb to the phone but will try another gig after work to test that scam theory. I'm torturing my self with this for the sake of friends and co-workers wanting to upgrade as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep, its a fake...
won't show any files moved after 4gbs used..


----------

